# Win 7 bootfähige SetupDVD erstellen



## X-CosmicBlue (11. November 2009)

*Win 7 bootfähige SetupDVD erstellen*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Ich hab das Problem, das ich eben meinen Downloadlink für meine Version für   
Studenten bekommen habe, also zwar gekauft, aber ohne Datenträger.  
Und ich will das jetzt auf eine bootbare DVD brennen. Wie mach ich das?  
Ich nutze ein Programm namens CDBurnerXP, wenn ich da auf Boot-Optionen   
klicke, möchte er den Pfad zum Boot-Image haben, das soll eine Datei namens   
img oder ima am Ende sein. Ich würde ja mal vermuten, das es die Datei   
bootmgr ist.  [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Es ist halt kein Image.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] Oder muß ich da eventuell ganrichts machen und wenn ich die Dateien so   
brenne, ist die DVD automatisch bootfähig?
[/FONT]


----------



## Qassan (11. November 2009)

*AW: Win 7 bootfähige SetupDVD erstellen*

Hey, ich bin auch Student! Ich hab die ISO Datei vom MSDNAA Portal runtergeladen und dann das Image mit IMGBurn gebrannt, beim brennen die Option Verifey aktivieren!!!!! ABER.....schau vorher beim Download der ISO das der CRC Check am Ende das MSDNAA Downloads passt!!!JAnz wichtig!!Weil, wenn du das dann installieren willst kommste irgendwann zur einer Fehlermeldung (wenn CRC nicht passt oder ein Fehler unbemerkt beim brennen aufgetreten ist)wo irgendwelche Gerätetreiber fehlen würde!!!Und da kannste die Installations abbrechen!! Der ganze Spaß hat mir bald 4 Stunden gekostet!!! Am einfachsten merkste ob die ISO fehlerhaft ist wenn du versucht die ISO mit dem USB-Installationstool von Windows auf nen USB zu ziehen! Wenns nicht klappt ist die ISO defekt, sprich CRC fehler!!!


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (12. November 2009)

*AW: Win 7 bootfähige SetupDVD erstellen*

Äh, ja.
Du hast meine Frage nicht verstanden, oder?
Ich habe keine Image, also auch keine iso-Datei. Ich hab das auch nicht vom MSDNAA Portal, sondern von Windows 7 DE Online-Shop - Studenten Registrierung
Wenn man Win7 da kauft, bekommt man per Mail nen Downloadlink, von dort speichert man einen Downloader, der schaufelt dann 3 Dateien auf die Festplatte, von denen sich eine ausführen läßt.
Dieses Programm entpackt die anderen beiden in ein Unterverzeichnis, das dann im folgenden wie das Stammverzeichnis der Installations-DVD von Vista aussieht:
Es finden sich dort die Dateien
setup.exe
bootmgr.efi
bootmgr
autorun.inf
und die Verzeichnisse
upgrade
support
sources
efi
boot
Die müssen nun auf ne bootfähige DVD.
Nur das einfache Brennen der Dateien und Verzeichnisse samt allen Unterordnern und darin enthaltenen Dateien macht daraus noch lange keine bootfähige DVD.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. November 2009)

*AW: Win 7 bootfähige SetupDVD erstellen*

Habs geschafft.
Hab dann irgendwann mal im Netz Anleitung: Windows 7 Upgrade für Studenten - 23.10.2009 - ComputerBase
gefunden. damit geht es.


----------

